# Seeking recordings of frog calls



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

Can anybody direct me to a source with recordings of various frog calls. I am particularly interested in tinctorius 'Suriname Cobalt', azureus and reticulatus. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a few calls on my site, but don't have the ones you are looking for yet. http://thechocohut.homestead.com/Dendrobatid_calls.html
Thierry from Dendrogrove.com does have a very nice collection of calls now. We have been trading them back an forth so one day I will get them on my site, lol.. Sorry rambling.... here is the link:
http://www.dendrogrove.com/autre/index.php?id_autre=chants


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I have a Ceratophrys cranwelli call if you're interested in that, but I have a feeling you're only interested in dart frog calls. You can e-mail me at [email protected] if you want me to e-mail it to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks,

Yes, I am only interested in the dart calls (right now) I am adding them to my species pages. Check out the photo gallery and then the vittatus, terribilis, and imitator. Working on others, but taking my time 
I sent Thierry your email, so he maybe contacting you.


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Frog calls*

Thank you for the links. 

This is slightly off topic, however, you may be able to help me (and others who) use a Macintosh. I followed the link to Dendrogrove.com and am unable to access the audio. I get a pop up window that says "mms is not a registered protocol." Do you happen to know what program he uses? I may be able to install it on my computer.

I can access your calls, and only hope that you will expand your collection soon. My frogs have not called, and I hope that I can encourage them by playing these recordings within earshot of their vivariums. Thanks again.


----------



## Lucidblue (Jul 23, 2004)

I get the same thing when I try it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

they work ok for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I run my through a default Window Media Player... I had to download the newest one. If you still have trouble let me know. I have permission to load then onto my site, and I move it to the top of my list if need be.


----------



## lambdlth (Oct 22, 2004)

*Frog calls*

Benjamin - 

Thought I had it. I downloaded the Windows Media Player ver. 9, and while the player attempts to download the files, I still receive a similar message. I suspect that there is a problem with Mac compatibility and file names/formats. Nice player though, thank you for the lead.

If you can find time to load them onto your site, that would be fantastic. This certainly isn't an emergency, and I have the patience of a saint, so I will check your site occasionally.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok, I will get the 3 calls you wanted up as soon as possible.
With the temps droping low around here in the next few days, I should have some extra time.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Any chance you could get one or two of the Vent calls on your site? Or is there any way to download them from the other site? I was hoping to burn them to cd to encourage response calling from my frogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

If you can play them, you can save them.
I have them downloaded and should get them up in the next few days if you want to wait.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Ok, got a few calls uploaded.... 
I had to use quick time to get the reticulatus call to play. 
Hopefully this works for you guys. The page will be redone. but its a start.
http://thechocohut.homestead.com/Dendrobatid_calls.html


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*best way to record sounds*

Ben,

Which way do you think is the best to record these calls?

Melis


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I simply used a computer microphone because my frogs was very loud, but if you have musical equipment around anyways you could run a singing microphone through your amp and into your microphone imput on the back of your computer using a 1/4" adaptor. And have the microphone right near the frog tank.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Duh...didn't think of it. Now that our computer is in the next room it won't be a big deal to do that.

Thanks,

Melis



amazinglyricist said:


> I simply used a computer microphone because my frogs was very loud, but if you have musical equipment around anyways you could run a singing microphone through your amp and into your microphone imput on the back of your computer using a 1/4" adaptor. And have the microphone right near the frog tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

I started a new topic on this so we don't over take this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=32042#32042


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I do like the fact that it is voice activated. That is nice. 

Our trivys call at the same time every night, so maybe I will try to get a recording of them.

Does anyone know where you can pick up a waterproof mic?



Bgreen said:


> I started a new topic on this so we don't over take this thread:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=32042#32042


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Why does the mic need to be waterproof? You don't need to put it in the tank, just near it. You could just buy a cheap one at walmart for like $15.00 at the most.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

For when he take sit on his trip and gets some Phyllomedusa calls :wink:


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Ben, i'm pretty sure that the last azuerus and the first tinc call are the same file...  , might have missloaded them.

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

ok... well I went through and did find a retic and vent call that were the same.... Thanks for the heads up.
I will let Thierry know.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Hehehe...I just played the vent call and saw/heard them call back for the first time! Woohoo!

Jordan


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone know of any sites with Dart calls that can be downloaded in MP3 format, in addition to Mistking and AZDR?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Here's a video from my phone at work. 
(Azureus Call)


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Reef_Haven said:


> Anyone know of any sites with Dart calls that can be downloaded in MP3 format, in addition to Mistking and AZDR?


Dendrobates.org has a good selection of Ranitomeya and Ameerega recordings under species accounts. Right click, save link as...


----------

